# anyone have avenger referaence?



## raser13 (Jan 21, 2008)

hi guys i'm new here and i'm working on the italeri 1/35 hummer avenger model. i have lots of reference of the outside of the avenger but i don't have any of the inside of the avenger system itself. does anyone have any reference of it?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This may help

http://www.armorama.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=148

You can also just do a yahoo or google image search and get reference pictures.


----------



## raser13 (Jan 21, 2008)

i've mined google,bing,and yahoo for everything they had. i found lots of outside pics but only one of the inside. i was hoping that someone here might still work with these or know someone that did that might be willing to take a few good shots of the inside of the turret for me. btw thanks for the link would you by chance know if czech masters has a web site and if so what it is? i really like that engine bay. i've been trying to mock one up from an old car model kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Im not sure if CMK has a web site or not but their products are pretty common. Most decent mail order companies sell them, like Squadron.


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

raser13 said:


> hi guys i'm new here and i'm working on the italeri 1/35 hummer avenger model. i have lots of reference of the outside of the avenger but i don't have any of the inside of the avenger system itself. does anyone have any reference of it?


TBF or TBM Avenger? Try this website http://www.cybermodeler.com/aircraft/tbf/tbf_all.shtml

Good luck:wave:


----------

